# Pokemon Heart Gold/Soul Silver



## Lucy Bones (Mar 14, 2010)

Who else got it today?
So far, I'm really liking it.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm getting it once spring break starts. Right now I have to focus on work.

Which is hilarious 'cause I'm on here right now.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 14, 2010)

I have the ROM but I can't play it yet because there's no AP patch yet.


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

It's out?
Too bad I don't have money with which to buy this.
Also the internet is filtered so don't go suggesting _that_.  I already know about _that_.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 14, 2010)

I got Heart Gold, and it's pretty good. I've noticed it uses the touch screen more, still not sure if I like that.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 14, 2010)

Is it essentially Pokemon Gold remade with DS graphics and features?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 14, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Is it essentially Pokemon Gold remade with DS graphics and features?


 
Mhmm, it's like Fire Red/Leaf Green, but with the second generation & on NDS.


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 14, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I have the ROM but I can't play it yet because there's no AP patch yet.


 I got a patch already, but that was for the M3... I'm not sure what you use (R4?)


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 15, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Is it essentially Pokemon Gold remade with DS graphics and features?



Pretty much, except it's better. You get to have a pokemon follow you around, you can toggle on/off for the running shoes instead of holding a button, and other stuff I can't remember. Probably other cool stuff later in the game too.


----------



## Willow (Mar 15, 2010)

I planned on getting it today but that plan kinda fell through.... : (
So I have to wait a while before I can get it...which makes me sad cuz I was looking forward to it


----------



## Tommy (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm probably not going to get it until next month. It's probably the only handheld game I want to get, though.


----------



## Takun (Mar 15, 2010)

There are definite tweaks to it so far that I'm noticing.  I'm liking the changes.  It's a lot of fun.  I would have made this thread but I was busy playing it. D:


----------



## Kajet (Mar 15, 2010)

I already beat it like... forever ago...

Sure it was on the original game boy but I bet it's the exact same bullshit.


----------



## Plantar (Mar 15, 2010)

Got mine today. Soul Silver.


----------



## Neybulot (Mar 15, 2010)

Preordered HeartGold, but gotta wait to pick it up tomorrow.

<.< Stupid GameStop closing at 6 right after the time change.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 15, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> I got a patch already, but that was for the M3... I'm not sure what you use (R4?)


 
DSTT =/


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 15, 2010)

after the gbc I stopped caring about Nintendo portable devices


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 15, 2010)

I got to the last gym last night, then went to bed. Get to try out the Pokewalker today while I'm out.


----------



## Bianca (Mar 15, 2010)

Works fine without any patching on AceKard; and I'm not even using a newer version of AKAIO.


----------



## Takun (Mar 15, 2010)

My Slowpoke is kicking ass.  83


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Mar 15, 2010)

I got it and it's amazinggg. Soul silver here. I like all the mini games and stuff, especially the new global trade station. @w@; Anyone wanna trade friend codes? :3c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 15, 2010)

I got SoulSilver the day it came out then passed out forty-five minutes into it... 
I'm only at Goldenrod...


----------



## xcliber (Mar 15, 2010)

Got it yesterday morning. I'm managing to get some Pokemon time in during my breaks from FFXIII. Whitney's cow was a bitch!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 15, 2010)

A) What are the starting pokÃ©mon?
B) Can I get a Charizard and/or Dragonite?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 15, 2010)

I pre-ordered it weeks ago.
I don't have it yet.
WHERE IS IT OH GOD, I'VE BEEN WAITING EIGHT GODDAMN YEA--


----------



## Riley (Mar 15, 2010)

The awesomeness of the remake makes up for the general creepy vibe I got when I was a 6'2" guy in a black trenchcoat amongst a sea of middle school kids.

Although it is making concentrating on schoolwork hard.  Anyone feel like doing my senior project for me so I can level up my Drowzee?


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 15, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> I got to the last gym last night, then went to bed. Get to try out the Pokewalker today while I'm out.


Got some 3000 steps in today. Caught 3 trash Pokemon on it and found 3 random items to sell to the shop. My Pokemon gained 1 level from it. _So_ exciting.


LizardKing said:


> A) What are the starting pokÃ©mon?
> B) Can I get a Charizard and/or Dragonite?


The starters are Cyndaquil, Totodile, and Chikorita.
Dratini and Dragonair can be captured in the game, and Charmander (or the other two) is supposedly given to you by Professor Oak later in the game.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 15, 2010)

Dear God, if Pryce uses Rest one more fucking time, I'm going to go APESHIT!

Edit: *Goes apeshit*


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 15, 2010)

I WANT A POKEWALKER. :< Fuck everything else. 
I think I'm just gunna buy one off of someone who doesn't want it, and get them to stuff a pokemon on there for me too.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I WANT A POKEWALKER. :< Fuck everything else.


I have been incapable of getting mine to work, as of yet.
Doesn't seem like it's all that amazazing.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 15, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I have been incapable of getting mine to work, as of yet.
> Doesn't seem like it's all that amazazing.


What's it broke? :<
Did you try.. you know.. walking? 

I wouldn't put it past some furries.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 15, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> What's it broke? :<
> Did you try.. you know.. walking?
> 
> I wouldn't put it past some furries.


No, I mean I can't get it to connect to the game.
Meh, I'll keep trying eventually. For now, I'm focusing on getting my shitting dick nipple of a Togepi to evolve so I can use Fly. Walking everywhere sucks.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 15, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> No, I mean I can't get it to connect to the game.
> Meh, I'll keep trying eventually. For now, I'm focusing on getting my shitting dick nipple of a Togepi to evolve so I can use Fly. Walking everywhere sucks.


Meh. I don't have a DS so I have no clue.
I just want the walky thing. :< With shinx on it.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 15, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> The starters are Cyndaquil, Totodile, and Chikorita.
> Dratini and Dragonair can be captured in the game, and Charmander (or the other two) is supposedly given to you by Professor Oak later in the game.



Kinda want.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 15, 2010)

Still gotta wait two weeks for release in Australia :\


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 15, 2010)

Got it in the mail. I'm enjoying it a little, I wanna train a Mareep. 


Just so you guys know....the game already was pretty easy to begin with. Don't think "...wtf why is the first gym leader using level 9 pokemon at me?" or "uh...why is the l33t four in the 40s?" the first time you go through.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Got it yesterday right when the stores opened. I don't think I will be getting anything productive done for the next few weeks.


----------



## Onewing (Mar 16, 2010)

I need to wait until 26th for Europe release, my addict a ball will have to keep me distracted in the meantime.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 16, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Just so you guys know....the game already was pretty easy to begin with. Don't think "...wtf why is the first gym leader using level 9 pokemon at me?" or "uh...why is the l33t four in the 40s?" the first time you go through.



Aren't they low levels to make the Gyms in Kanto reasonable?
Other wise they'd all have to be Level 100.


----------



## wayc (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm a moron.  Haha.  I started Soul Silver wanting a female Totodile starter so I could name her Willow after a character in a story I read.  I saved the game on the first one because I thought it would save my settings for fast text scroll.  I didn't even get that.  I neglected to read the warning every time I started a new game, and tried for like 45 minutes before I got my female Totodile.  I was really happy.  Then I tried to save.  For the first time in a Pokemon game, it refused me.  X____X  It said I had to go back to the title screen and hit Select Up B to delete saved data first.  And of course, I had to lose Willow.  X____X  Needless to say, I'm upset with myself.  lol

So hint for shiny starter hunters or female starter wanters... DO NOT HAVE A SAVED GAME ON HEART GOLD/SOUL SILVER ALREADY.  It'll be like encountering a shiny without any balls.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 16, 2010)

i <3 soul silverrrrrrr


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 16, 2010)

wayc said:


> So hint for shiny starter hunters or female starter wanters... DO NOT HAVE A SAVED GAME ON HEART GOLD/SOUL SILVER ALREADY.  It'll be like encountering a shiny without any balls.



Can't you just save before you get your starter pokemon and reload when neccessary?


----------



## wayc (Mar 16, 2010)

Are the starter genders not set with the new game?


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 16, 2010)

wayc said:


> Are the starter genders not set with the new game?



theres a really uneven ratio as to whether you get a female or not.
im not sure of the exact numbers tho.  but overall, its a lucky thing to get a female.


----------



## wayc (Mar 16, 2010)

It's 12.5%.  I'm curious though if you can do what lupinealchemist suggested, because I assumed that the genders were set when you started the game, and thus soft resets would always give you the same gender for the same Pokemon.


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 16, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> No, I mean I can't get it to connect to the game.
> Meh, I'll keep trying eventually.


I found that they have to be very close to each other, maybe even with the top of the Pokewalker facing the DS, or top of the DS. Then it should work nice and quick.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 16, 2010)

Got soulsilver. Like the pokewalker, gives me something to do in class.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 18, 2010)

You lucky people, I want HeartGold so bad. Is it as good as everyone says it is? I'm craving it and need to know this stuff XD


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Karmarsi-Kedamoki said:


> You lucky people, I want HeartGold so bad. Is it as good as everyone says it is? I'm craving it and need to know this stuff XD



Yes it is.  They've made some really cool changes to the game.  Gym layouts are different, the way you go about doing things in the story is different, and they've fixed up the pacing of the game so it's more fun.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> Yes it is.  They've made some really cool changes to the game.  Gym layouts are different, the way you go about doing things in the story is different, and they've fixed up the pacing of the game so it's more fun.



So they actually got it right? <3

How about battle animation, though?
Battles were  SO GODDAMNED SLOW in Diamond/Pearl. From seeing the shadow crawling across the screen to every single move (especially Mind Bender, FFFFFFF---)


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> Yes it is.  They've made some really cool changes to the game.  Gym layouts are different, the way you go about doing things in the story is different, and they've fixed up the pacing of the game so it's more fun.


That's awesome to hear, I called mom and asked her to buy while she's at the store, but knowing her she'll but it for my sister then tell me "Oh I don't have the money" <<


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> So they actually got it right? <3
> 
> How about battle animation, though?
> Battles were  SO GODDAMNED SLOW in Diamond/Pearl. From seeing the shadow crawling across the screen to every single move (especially Mind Bender, FFFFFFF---)




Haven't you been able to turn off battle animation for a really long time in the series?  I know I turn it off.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 18, 2010)

Takun said:


> Haven't you been able to turn off battle animation for a really long time in the series?  I know I turn it off.



I don't think it changes anything. There's still this delay, like the game is reminding you there's some sparkly leaves being shot into Mudkip's eyes right now.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 18, 2010)

Me again, moms gettin me HeartGold ( Guilt trip. I'm a jerk lol ). I feel like part of the group now lol

EDIT - On the topic I personally wanna get that special Pichu. Heck I'm gonna have my eevee follow me around =P


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I don't think it changes anything. There's still this delay, like the game is reminding you there's some sparkly leaves being shot into Mudkip's eyes right now.




There's a little flash of the pokemon if they take damage.  That's it.  Loads faster.  :3


----------



## Snide (Mar 21, 2010)

9 badges so far, beat the elite four, then traded over my old pokemons  anyone for wifi?


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I don't think it changes anything. There's still this delay, like the game is reminding you there's some sparkly leaves being shot into Mudkip's eyes right now.


Having gone back tonight to Pearl to collect some Pokemon I need for my Dex I can say that SoulSilver does have faster battles, slightly.



Karmarsi-Kedamoki said:


> EDIT - On the topic I personally wanna get that special Pichu. Heck I'm  gonna have my eevee follow me around =P


The Pikachu-Colored Pichu event has ended in GameStop in the US, but should still be obtainable over WiFi until the 26th.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 21, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I have the ROM but I can't play it yet because there's no AP patch yet.



Kill yourself.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 21, 2010)

I wanted to get it, but I spent all my money on Final Fantasy XIII instead. :| Not that I regret it, but everyone rubbing Lugia in my face is making me jealous. The next game I buy will undoubtedly be SoulSilver.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2010)

I can't fucking beat Lance. Godmodding bastard has an army of shitting dick nipples. T^T


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

I STILL DON'T HAVE IT.
Fuck you, Play.com.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I can't fucking beat Lance. Godmodding bastard has an army of shitting dick nipples. T^T



How different is his team than it was in Gold and Silver? /is too lazy to check Serebii


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> How different is his team than it was in Gold and Silver? /is too lazy to check Serebii


I have no clue, I never played the original Gold/Silver...
All I know is that his three fucking Dragonite are pissing me off.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I have no clue, I never played the original Gold/Silver...
> All I know is that his three fucking Dragonite are pissing me off.



D:

DD:

DD:!!

Anyway, damn, I don't think he had three Dragonites in the originals.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> D:
> 
> DD:
> 
> ...


Yeah, tis' why I'm trading over my Weavile, Lucario, and Staraptor from my Diamond game tomorrow. >_<


----------



## Lukar (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Yeah, tis' why I'm trading over my Weavile, Lucario, and Staraptor from my Diamond game tomorrow. >_<



Well, good luck.  What levels are they?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> Well, good luck.  What levels are they?


If I remember correctly, Lucario is level 50, Staraptor is level 58, and Weavile is level 60.
If you were asking about the Dragonite, they are level 50.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 21, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> If I remember correctly, Lucario is level 50, Staraptor is level 58, and Weavile is level 60.
> If you were asking about the Dragonite, they are level 50.



Ah, you should be able to kick Lance's ass. And yeah, I meant your team.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2010)

Jackalfox said:


> Ah, you should be able to kick Lance's ass. And yeah, I meant your team.


Hopefully. He keeps OHKOing my team.


----------



## kraine (Mar 21, 2010)

Fuck gamestop. They cancelled my order for no reason. Now I don't have the game. DAMNIT.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2010)

kraine said:


> Fuck gamestop. They cancelled my order for no reason. Now I don't have the game. DAMNIT.


D: That blows...


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 21, 2010)

I finally gopt the game like 2 days ago and I'm just gettin to goldenrod *levels too much* ...Effin Bugsy. Why is the daycare so small!? D8< XD


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 21, 2010)

The game corner in Goldenrod is awesome! Never thought I could spend hours playing a tiny little minigame... And I got a Dratini from it!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> The game corner in Goldenrod is awesome! Never thought I could spend hours playing a tiny little minigame... And I got a Dratini from it!



In the European (my) Diamond/Pearl games, you can't use the machines in the Game Corner. The woman at the counter just gives you TM: Explosion randomly.

What the Hell, Censorship guys...


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 21, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> In the European (my) Diamond/Pearl games, you can't use the machines in the Game Corner. The woman at the counter just gives you TM: Explosion randomly.
> 
> What the Hell, Censorship guys...



I suppose it could be considered that here too, as your not really gambling anymore. You can only win coins, not lose them. Still a fun game though. And the Dratini knows Dragon Rage, so you can 1-hit almost everything with it if you get it right when you first get to Goldenrod.


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 21, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> The game corner in Goldenrod is awesome! Never thought I could spend hours playing a tiny little minigame... And I got a Dratini from it!


You actually enjoy that? The game corner sucks without the slot machines and other stuff.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 21, 2010)

Got all 16 badges and am doing the battle tower now. I still got some side stuff to do but that can wait. 




Sponge Cat said:


> The game corner in Goldenrod is awesome! Never thought I could spend hours playing a tiny little minigame... And I got a Dratini from it!



Wtf? I thought the gamecorner got gay lame when they took out the slots and replaced them with that game. Either or, I never really played the slots, I just bought my coins to get the prizes I wanted.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 21, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Either or, I never really played the slots, I just bought my coins to get the prizes I wanted.



That's pretty much what I would do. I guess I like this more because it involves skill and luck, instead of just luck. Playing for hours might have been a bit of exaggeration, but I'd much rather do this than slots.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 21, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> That's pretty much what I would do. I guess I like this more because it involves skill and luck, instead of just luck. Playing for hours might have been a bit of exaggeration, but I'd much rather do this than slots.



But aren't you guessing on which cards are not bad cards and which cards are good cards? That sounds a lot like chance luck. :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 21, 2010)

Yay for a working patch

Boo for dead NDS battery & forgot the plug at my mom's place


----------



## Querk (Mar 21, 2010)

Whitney and her stupid Miltank can both go die in a fire. You don't just chain flinch someone six times like that while you yourself are paralyzed. 




Garreth said:


> But aren't you guessing on which cards are not bad cards and which cards are good cards? That sounds a lot like chance luck. :V



The game is a lot like minesweeper. You can figure out where each 2 or 3 is just by process of elimination.


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

I got it today and I've been playing it since I got home lol
I was dying to get my cyndaquil

I also walked out of the store with TWEWY quite by coincidence


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 22, 2010)

Querk said:


> Whitney and her stupid Miltank can both go die in a fire. You don't just chain flinch someone six times like that while you yourself are paralyzed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This! I hate that woman and her Milktank

However I like the new minigame


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 22, 2010)

Whitney was pretty easy, like I said before, Dratini with Dragon Rage pwns all.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 22, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> Whitney was pretty easy



2001 Sponge Cat's PokÃ©mon would like a word with you.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 22, 2010)

Woot, DSTTi finally arrived, so I'm out for a week or three ->


----------



## Taralack (Mar 22, 2010)

Two more days in OZland :<


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Mar 22, 2010)

In Goldrenrod. Don't remember having too much trouble with the milktank. Not fond of the mindsweeper game either.

However I really like the little pokealthalon(?) games.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 22, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Aren't they low levels to make the Gyms in Kanto reasonable?
> Other wise they'd all have to be Level 100.



Yes, of course. Although Kanto actually *was* buffed in the remakes. (They have a lot more storage space than they did back on the Game Boy Colour, ya know.) 


...am I the only one who didn't have problems with Whitney at all? I just curbstomped her. I had more problems with Bugsy and his Scyther spamming U-Turn. I even kicked Clair's arse, and she was buffed notably. (Kingdra's 41, she has a Gyarados now even though Ampharos only needs to Discharge to send it packing.)


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 23, 2010)

Got it Saturday
Just finished a National Park bug cathing contest and didn't win even after i caught a lvl 13 sycther.. btw today is the national park contest.

my pokewalker has 14250 steps. IM in refreshing fields with my male nidoran

my butterfree will kick ass with it's powders and gust. I dont know my friend code yet so lets make a thread in a day.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 23, 2010)

I just got the 16th badge. :3


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 23, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> Got it Saturday
> Just finished a National Park bug cathing contest and didn't win even after i caught a lvl 13 sycther.. btw today is the national park contest.


Thanks for the reminder.

I looked it up and it depends on the stats of the pokemon and how little damage you do to it. Catching a lvl 15 Butterfree without attacking it worked pretty well.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 24, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> Got it Saturday
> Just finished a National Park bug cathing contest and didn't win even after i caught a lvl 13 sycther...


 
Big fuckin' deal, 1st prize sucks anyway... (IMO)


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

Querk said:


> Whitney and her stupid Miltank can both go die in a  fire. You don't just chain flinch someone six times like that while you  yourself are paralyzed.



I one shot'd her. Your pokemon are just weak. >:V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 24, 2010)

Garreth said:


> I one shot'd her. Your pokemon are just weak. >:V


 
I just used SAND ATTACK over and over again... Yay, PIDGEOTTO!


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 24, 2010)

Vaporeon is hawt.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 24, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Vaporeon is hawt.


 
...


 Jolteon's hotter...


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 24, 2010)

Judger.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 24, 2010)

-Start game
-Male starter Totodile
-Reset game
-Male starter Totodile
-Reset game
-Male starter Totodile
....
...
...
....
-8 or so restarts later-
-Female starter Totodile
-Continue with game.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Mar 24, 2010)

Icarus said:


> -Start game
> -Male starter Totodile
> -Reset game
> -Male starter Totodile
> ...



lol. I got a female right out of the box. Was very exciting.

Morty and his Gengar doing shadowball >.<
It was a good thing my magicarp evolved.

Oh and a wtf moment. I was trying to get to Goldenrod for the bug catching event, walked through some grass and Entei pops up. I didn't have anything. Had a lvl 13 machop in front. Threw a fastball at him and he fled. Turned the game off. Was not expecting that at all.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 24, 2010)

Had the same run in with Raiku. Used my fast ball, rocked once, and fled. If it runs away, you can still catch it later. All damage and status effects (paralysis, poison, burn) stay with it until you either KO it or catch it no matter how many times it runs away.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Mar 24, 2010)

^ Well that's always handy.  I do have a way to catch them with 100% success though, so if I get frustrated trying to catch it otherwise, out comes Master Ball. xD

Won't be getting PokÃ©mon SoulSilver Version until over 5 months from now though, so that's going to be a long wait. xP


----------



## Takun (Mar 24, 2010)

Mean Look + False Swipe + Hypnosis.  :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2010)

I really wish I had it.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Mar 24, 2010)

My luck is rotten sometimes, even when something is weak as it can be I often have a ton of trouble catching it in a Ball if it is a fleeing Legendary. >.>


----------



## Querk (Mar 24, 2010)

Garreth said:


> I one shot'd her. Your pokemon are just weak. >:V




Did you use Pokemon twice her level?

I don't think that counts


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 24, 2010)

Waiting for my copy is driving me insane.

I'm trying to complete Edgeworth + Gumshoe: Investigations so I can jump right into SoulSilver _as soon_ as it arrives. 
But it's taking bloody ages. STOP TALKING SO MUCH, EVERYONE. xc


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

Querk said:


> Did you use Pokemon twice her level?
> 
> I don't think that counts



It's not my fault my team is amazing. You're just a very angry person.



Harebelle said:


> Waiting for my copy is driving me insane.
> 
> I'm trying to complete Edgeworth + Gumshoe: Investigations so I can jump  right into SoulSilver _as soon_ as it arrives.
> But it's taking bloody ages. STOP TALKING SO MUCH, EVERYONE. xc



I just got Justice for all in the mail right when SS came out. Sad to say that game hasn't seen any use, that was just poor delivery time.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 24, 2010)

Querk said:


> Did you use Pokemon twice her level?
> 
> I don't think that counts



Level 18 pokemon with fighting moves? 

I don't think 18 is twice that of 19....


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Vaporeon is hawt.


No denial here.


I reaaaaaally don't feel like scaling Mt. Silver to fight Red. >_>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 24, 2010)

http://i43.tinypic.com/2cp3n89.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/15yfd3o.jpg

http://i44.tinypic.com/303ip2r.jpg



ChillCoyotl said:


> Vaporeon is hawt.





Kuro Ryuichi said:


> *Jolteon's hotter*





Ahkmill said:


> No denial here.


wtf, you guys are sick.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://i43.tinypic.com/2cp3n89.jpg
> wtf, you guys are sick.



Greetings! Welcome to the world of furry! Now tell me, are you a boy or a girl?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> wtf, you guys are sick.


Are you sure you belong here?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 24, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Vaporeon is hawt.


 


Kuro Ryuichi said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Jolteon's hotter...


 


Garreth said:


> Greetings! Welcome to the world of furry! Now tell me, are you a boy or a girl?


Man, Why?

I do like furries, but not pokemon.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

I admit to being a total Pokephile.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Man, Why?
> 
> I do like furries, but not pokemon.



You ain't alone. People that do scare me.


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 24, 2010)

We need a butch tranny pokemon


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

Sharpguard said:


> We need a butch tranny pokemon



Jynx?


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 24, 2010)

Stupid question guys - Is Kanto the same as in the original G / S / C ( volcano'd Cinnabar, MT Moon smaller, Viridian Forest cut down, etc ) or is its tweaked?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 24, 2010)

Karmarsi-Kedamoki said:


> Stupid question guys - Is Kanto the same as in the original G / S / C ( volcano'd Cinnabar, MT Moon smaller, Viridian Forest cut down, etc ) or is its tweaked?


Pretty much the same, except Viridian Forest is still there.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2010)

...Am I the only one who is totally head over heels with the little pokemon following you? Seeing a little purple rat follow me everywhere makes me fuckin' squeal.

Also, only pokemon allowed on my pokewalker is Ratatta. For right now at least.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

skittle said:


> ...Am I the only one who is totally head over heels with the little pokemon following you? Seeing a little purple rat follow me everywhere makes me fuckin' squeal.
> 
> Also, only pokemon allowed on my pokewalker is Ratatta. For right now at least.



Any pokemon is allowed into your pokewalker. You just have to have the pokemon you want in your walker in your box.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 24, 2010)

skittle said:


> Hey! It's Joey!
> 
> My Rattata is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO cool!
> 
> k bye.


Sup Joey.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Any pokemon is allowed into your pokewalker. You just have to have the pokemon you want in your walker in your box.


I know that. I only want a Ratatta though. Such cuteness.



Perverted Impact said:


> Sup Joey.


PFFT! Ratattas are so cute man. You can't deny it.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

skittle said:


> I know that. I only want a Ratatta though. Such cuteness.



Totally read that wrong. Don't mind me, I just got off a 12 hour college day. Derp


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 24, 2010)

skittle said:


> PFFT! Ratattas are so cute man. You can't deny it.


 Whatever, Joey.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 26, 2010)

I got my Eevee. Took forever to get a female one. Wonder why it's so tough to get a female. x_x I'm so gender picky. Like a Vaporeon is a girl to me and a Jolteon is a boy


----------



## Takun (Mar 26, 2010)

Karmarsi-Kedamoki said:


> I got my Eevee. Took forever to get a female one. Wonder why it's so tough to get a female. x_x I'm so gender picky. Like a Vaporeon is a girl to me and a Jolteon is a boy



You need a female to get egg moves... I'm assuming that's why they are hard.  Took forever to get a female to use to pass Wish onto my Eevees.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 26, 2010)

Karmarsi-Kedamoki said:


> I got my Eevee. Took forever to get a female one. Wonder why it's so tough to get a female. x_x I'm so gender picky. Like a Vaporeon is a girl to me and a Jolteon is a boy


To me, all the Eeveelutions are female. Jolteon is just a butch lesbian. :V


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> To me, all the Eeveelutions are female. Jolteon is just a butch lesbian. :V



Made me ROFL.

I want this game but I feel like I won't ever have the time to play it. Plus I'm running out of money as it is.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 26, 2010)

catching lugia atm.   yeeeyy


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 26, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> catching lugia atm.   yeeeyy


I'm currently plowing my way through the Whirl Islands to find Lugia. I already got Ho-oh. :V


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 26, 2010)

Haven't even fought Morty yet and I've already seen Entei and Raikou. 

Also, I got a Houndour from Team Rocket at an anime convention. It came with some awesome moves, and it's leveling up quite nicely. Morty should be easy.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 26, 2010)

I just caught Red Gyarados, yay?  And I already have over 80 Pokemons ._.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 27, 2010)

You guys are going to kill me out of jealousy. 


I've actually found two shinies already. No, I didn't use action replay...because if I did, I'd have used it on pokemon I *intend* to use.  Like the Dratini with extremespeed, not a wooper and a meowth. (I traded the meowth to a friend who wanted one.)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 27, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> You guys are going to kill me out of jealousy.
> 
> 
> I've actually found two shinies already. No, I didn't use action replay...because if I did, I'd have used it on pokemon I *intend* to use.  Like the Dratini with extremespeed, not a wooper and a meowth. (I traded the meowth to a friend who wanted one.)


Who needs shinies when you already have found the Pokerus?~


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 27, 2010)

I only caught the Pokerus twice, and both of em were in Diamond @_@

What does it do again?


----------



## kraine (Mar 27, 2010)

YAY I just got it.  Eee. Me and my pidgey Jemaine are enjoying Goldenrod right now.


----------



## Riley (Mar 27, 2010)

My Red Gyarados just beat Lance all by itself.  Oh god it was so overpowered.  Thunder, Surf, Ice Fang, and Strength (which I might get rid of to teach it Earthquake.  Why can a Gyarados learn earthquake?!).  That and a liberal coating of Hyper Potions.


----------



## Takun (Mar 27, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I only caught the Pokerus twice, and both of em were in Diamond @_@
> 
> What does it do again?



Double EVs.



Riley Bladepaw said:


> My Red Gyarados just beat Lance all by itself.  Oh god it was so overpowered.  Thunder, Surf, Ice Fang, and Strength (which I might get rid of to teach it Earthquake.  Why can a Gyarados learn earthquake?!).  That and a liberal coating of Hyper Potions.



Haha mine too.  Adamant natured Gyarados + Ice Fang and he didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 27, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> You guys are going to kill me out of jealousy.
> 
> 
> I've actually found two shinies already. No, I didn't use action replay...because if I did, I'd have used it on pokemon I *intend* to use.  Like the Dratini with extremespeed, not a wooper and a meowth. (I traded the meowth to a friend who wanted one.)


I'm jealous. I sat hours in grass trying to catch all the rare pokemon and haven't seen a thing.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 27, 2010)

It arrived on Friday.
YESSSSssss...

Socks is my Cyndaquil and Timepiece is my Hoothoot.

I was going to raise a Pidgey, but I always do, and I've never bothered with a Hoothoot before, so I'm going for the little guy instead.

Pokemon following you around: so much more win than I had imagined. <3


----------



## Garreth (Mar 27, 2010)

I have pokerus on all of my games. I got it in Diamond and just exported it out to my other games. If anyone wants any, gimme a ring.


----------



## Plantar (Mar 27, 2010)

Planning on taking on Red soon. Any suggestions on what I should bring in my party? :3


----------



## Fuh (Mar 27, 2010)

Imma getting a DS for my birthday next Saturday. *crosses fingers to get one of these in my present* If not... What should I get? Silver or Gold?


----------



## Skittle (Mar 27, 2010)

Fuh said:


> Imma getting a DS for my birthday next Saturday. *crosses fingers to get one of these in my present* If not... What should I get? Silver or Gold?


Siiiilllvver.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 27, 2010)

Takun said:


> Double EVs.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha mine too.  Adamant natured Gyarados + Ice Fang and he didn't stand a chance.



Thanks ^^


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 27, 2010)

I remember grabbing pokerus in my gold version. Got so odd I had a shiny celebi in my PC XD


----------



## Riley (Mar 27, 2010)

I have 3 eggs with Eevees in them and NONE OF THEM ARE HATCHING AARGH.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 27, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I have 3 eggs with Eevees in them and NONE OF THEM ARE HATCHING AARGH.



They know you want them to hatch thats why XD


----------



## Takun (Mar 28, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I have 3 eggs with Eevees in them and NONE OF THEM ARE HATCHING AARGH.



I've been hatching eggmove bold Eevees while watching tv.  None of them have the right IVs for Hidden Power: Electric


----------



## Mourningfall (Mar 28, 2010)

I got both Heart gold and Soul Silver a week or so ago, I haven't played them much 
to be honest, I've been distracted with Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 28, 2010)

I feel dumb looking at half of you post. n.n;

I mean, I dun give two craps about the attributes, secret moves, egg moves or any of that... I just like the little special things like the posion thingy for my Nidorino.

Guess I am more 'casual', huh?


----------



## Riley (Mar 28, 2010)

skittle said:


> I feel dumb looking at half of you post. n.n;
> 
> I mean, I dun give two craps about the attributes, secret moves, egg moves or any of that... I just like the little special things like the posion thingy for my Nidorino.
> 
> Guess I am more 'casual', huh?



I don't care about whatever the crap IVs or EVs are either; I play by "this type beats that type, higher level is good too."  I just want to see if my one friend that takes the game really seriously would pay me for any of them.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 28, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I don't care about whatever the crap IVs or EVs are either; I play by "this type beats that type, higher level is good too."  I just want to see if my one friend that takes the game really seriously would pay me for any of them.


This. I always go through the game first not caring for natures, IVs or EVs. It's all "high level and type matchup!" for me at first. I always like doing that, makes me feel like I'm 5 / 6 playing yellow or gold and silver at a later age lol


----------



## Riley (Mar 28, 2010)

Karmarsi-Kedamoki said:


> This. I always go through the game first not caring for natures, IVs or EVs. It's all "high level and type matchup!" for me at first. I always like doing that, makes me feel like I'm 5 / 6 playing yellow or gold and silver at a later age lol



I just think it's kind of dumb to try and micromanage a children's game.  That, and there are these wonderful items like Calcium and Protein, to change the stats all you want.  Expensive method, but that's what the elite four are there to help you with.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 28, 2010)

Karmarsi-Kedamoki said:


> This. I always go through the game first not caring for natures, IVs or EVs. It's all "high level and type matchup!" for me at first. I always like doing that, makes me feel like I'm 5 / 6 playing yellow or gold and silver at a later age lol


I play by this and EV's at the same time, usually just by luck. While training my Eevee, it just so happened where I was training was filled with Sp. Atk EV points. So, when I got my Jolteon, it was not only a high level and good against Clair's Gyarados, but it's Sp. Atk. was so high that I OHKO'd almost all of her Pokemon.


----------



## Liam (Mar 28, 2010)

someone I don't care why are you even reading this said:
			
		

> something or other about EV's or shit like that


Stop overanalyzing this stuff.  Really. Level up -> stronger.  Is that too simple for you?


----------



## Taralack (Mar 28, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I don't care about whatever the crap IVs or EVs are either; I play by "this type beats that type, higher level is good too."  I just want to see if my one friend that takes the game really seriously would pay me for any of them.



This. I don't get how people can do all those calculations for EVs and IVs and all that crap. I can appreciate that Nintendo put things like that in there for, shall we call them, "hardcore" players, but I can't wrap my head around it. The furthest I ever went was breeding for egg moves.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 28, 2010)

Beating Lance took me two hours.

TWO. HOURS. ):<


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Beating Lance took me two hours.
> 
> TWO. HOURS. ):<



Yikes, you suck D=


----------



## SirRob (Mar 29, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yikes, you suck D=


Want to battle my Diamond team? :]


----------



## Revy (Mar 29, 2010)

fail

clair was one of the hardest, lance was fairly easy to beat, sabrina and her espeon is just wow.

when i get hit with psychic its like FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFU

lol at saying a jolteon would run thru clairs team, doubt ur using electric attacks.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 29, 2010)

Sandslash used Earthquake! It's super effective!
Muk used Minimize!
Sandslash used Earthquake! Sandslash missed!
(Repeat five times)
Muk used Screech!
Sandslash used Earthquake! Sandslash missed!
(Repeat two times)
Muk used Swagger! Sandslash's Attack rose! Sandslash became confused!
Sandslash is confused! Sandslash hurt itself in confusion!
Sandslash fainted!


----------



## Liam (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh shit, all I have left is my low level ghastly.
Go ghastly!
OtherTrainer sent out rattatta!
Ghastly used lick!
It didn't do anything.
Ratatta used tackle!
It didn't do anything.
repeat.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 29, 2010)

(In the Battle Hall)
Go Starmie!
Pokefan Blahblah sent out Sharpedo!
Hahahaha, easy!!! Starmie, use PSYCHIC!
It doesn't affect the foe...
That's okay! Just uh..use Surf!
Choice Specs only allows the use of Psychic!
...
...
...
Rob forfeited the match!


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> (In the Battle Hall)
> Go Starmie!
> Pokefan Blahblah sent out Sharpedo!
> Hahahaha, easy!!! Starmie, use PSYCHIC!
> ...


You just have bad luck don't ya? XD


----------



## SirRob (Mar 30, 2010)

No, I just wasn't paying very good attention. My luck's pretty average when it comes to games.


----------



## Liam (Mar 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No, I just wasn't paying very good attention. My luck's pretty average when it comes to games.


Ha ha.  I know.


Boris keeps on pressing (A) as he turns his head to watch the end of Terminator 2.


Spoiler



As the governator is being lowered into molten metal (Boris - Redub over lines - read in governators voice) "I HAVE BEEN VOTED OUT OF OFFICE.   I MUST LEAVE."



...
...

Looks down at DS
Oh shit!  What happened to pikachu?


----------



## Takun (Mar 30, 2010)

I am only missing the Magnezone from my first major team

Weavile - Counter, Fake Out, Night Slash, Taunt
Heatran - Fire Blast, Explosion, Dragon Pulse, Fire Blast
Vaporeon - Wish, Protect, Hidden Power: Electric, Surf
Gliscar - Earthquake, Roost, Stone Edge, Stealth Rock
Salamance - Dragon Dance, Outrage, Earthquake, Fire Blast


Magnezone rounds that all off pretty well.  Can't wait to try it with him on the team.  Breeding that Weavile took forever. D:


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2010)

Fighting Blue:

Blue sent out <pokemon>!
Riley's level 72 Gyarados killed it in 1 hit!
<and then 5 more times.>


----------



## Skittle (Mar 30, 2010)

Pokewalker... Is there anyway to cheat the odds for some things?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 30, 2010)

Caught all the legendaries, and I still have my Master Ball. 8)

Once I get all the crowns in the Pokeathlon, I'm gonna have to start building my competitive team... Goodbye, nonexistant social life. =__=



skittle said:


> Pokewalker... Is there anyway to cheat the odds for some things?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YORcnZEMJaU


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 30, 2010)

The Gym Leaders are a lot stronger than I remember. Roost makes Falkner pretty hard to finish off. Bugsy's Scyther actually took down Pidgey and Quilava.

And Whitney's the one people claim to have problems with.

Maybe I should train everyone to level 30 before entering that gym.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 30, 2010)

I just 1-hit all of Jasmine's pokemon. I love my Houndoom....


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 30, 2010)

Blackthorn's gym is a real pain in the arse when you don't have any electric or dragon types.


----------



## kashaki (Mar 30, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Blackthorn's gym is a real pain in the arse when you don't have any electric or dragon types.



Ya. I just used a bunch of revives


----------



## SirRob (Mar 30, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Blackthorn's gym is a real pain in the arse when you don't have any electric or dragon types.


Ice beam says hi. :3

That gym scared the crap out of me. I think my team had an average level of like, 33 when I went there. I almost lost against the first trainer there.

Of course the Elite Four was a lot scarier, armed with my level 38 team and the few healing items I could afford.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Caught all the legendaries, and I still have my Master Ball. 8)
> 
> Once I get all the crowns in the Pokeathlon, I'm gonna have to start building my competitive team... Goodbye, nonexistant social life. =__=
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YORcnZEMJaU


Haha. I meant one pokewalker, and to get certain pokemon, like raise the chances of a certain one appearing.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 30, 2010)

skittle said:


> Haha. I meant one pokewalker, and to get certain pokemon, like raise the chances of a certain one appearing.


http://serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/pokewalker.shtml

There are three different groups(per route) your Pokemon is put in every time you connect with the Pokewalker. Each group has a different set of Pokemon you can battle.

Every route also has three designated types. When you put in a Pokemon of that type, you have a bigger chance of finding a rare Pokemon. The number of watts needed to battle is lowered as well.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I've fought the upgraded l33t four. 


Lance = The Double Weakness exploiter. Except for Charizard, every single one of his upgraded Pokemon have a Double weakness. Either to ice or electricity.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/pokewalker.shtml
> 
> There are three different groups(per route) your Pokemon is put in every time you connect with the Pokewalker. Each group has a different set of Pokemon you can battle.
> 
> Every route also has three designated types. When you put in a Pokemon of that type, you have a bigger chance of finding a rare Pokemon. The number of watts needed to battle is lowered as well.


Is there a list of these types? And by type do you mean like fire, water, etc? Is it common sense like a water pokemon in Blue Lake? I'm trying to get a Dratini..


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 31, 2010)

Just caught Raikou! It's amazingly easy to run into the legendary dogs if you want to.

I think since I can't seem to get a thunderstone yet to get a Jolteon, Raikou will be joining my party.

Wow, my Houndoom has better stats than it even though it is only a level higher...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 31, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> Just caught Raikou! It's amazingly easy to run into the legendary dogs if you want to.
> 
> I think since I can't seem to get a thunderstone yet to get a Jolteon, Raikou will be joining my party.
> 
> Wow, my Houndoom has better stats than it even though it is only a level higher...


You can get a Thunderstone from the Pokeathlon. At that point in the game though, you can only get it on Thursdays.


skittle said:


> Is there a list of these types? And by type do you mean like fire, water, etc? Is it common sense like a water pokemon in Blue Lake? I'm trying to get a Dratini..


http://serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/pokewalker-area.shtml

There should be a section in each route labeled 'Special Types'.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 31, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You can get a Thunderstone from the Pokeathlon.



I still haven't tried that yet, maybe I'll look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Riley (Mar 31, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Well I've fought the upgraded l33t four.
> 
> 
> Lance = The Double Weakness exploiter. Except for Charizard, every single one of his upgraded Pokemon have a Double weakness. Either to ice or electricity.



Lance was a pushover compared to the 4th member.  Ice fang, ice fang, ice fang, ice fang, oh hey a Gyarados THUNDER, oh hi Charizard SURF.  The one before him almost got me, though.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 31, 2010)

He's not so easy if you don't start with a Feraligatr. ):


----------



## Skittle (Mar 31, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You can get a Thunderstone from the Pokeathlon. At that point in the game though, you can only get it on Thursdays.
> 
> http://serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/pokewalker-area.shtml
> 
> There should be a section in each route labeled 'Special Types'.


Thank yoooou!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 31, 2010)

I didn't put a Pokemon in my Pokewalker today. I checked it just now and a Tentacool popped up. Some time during my trip to the art store, a jellyfish played around in my pants without me knowing.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 31, 2010)

Just defeated Whitney.

Actually I would've trained another Pokemon before that except I would've replaced said Pokemon shortly after, so really there was no point.



SirRob said:


> Some time during my trip to the art store, a jellyfish played around in my pants without me knowing.



Sounds like you had a pretty average day.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm only at Goldenrod right now, but I'm loving every minute.

Does anyone else agree this is probably the best main-series PokÃ©mon game to date?
They've kept the original music, but re-styled it, the battles are fast enough, the scenery is all bright and detailed... yay!
-runs about with PokÃ©walker-

MURKROW. <3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 31, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm only at Goldenrod right now, but I'm loving every minute.
> 
> Does anyone else agree this is probably the best main-series PokÃ©mon game to date?
> They've kept the original music, but re-styled it, the battles are fast enough, the scenery is all bright and detailed... yay!
> ...



There's no Murkrow in HeartGold ;~;

But there are GROWLITHES! <3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 31, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Who needs shinies when you already have found the Pokerus?~



I actually got it naturally. ^^; Back when I got pearl on release date. I thought "...what is that?!"


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 31, 2010)

Where can I find a Skarmory?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 31, 2010)

i started to play soul silver yesterday^^
currently my team consists of quilava, hoothoot, rattata, pidgey, mareep and bellsprout (only for lighting up caves, gonna change it soon). dont know the levels right now XD quilava should be level 17 and pidgey level 16. got my first badge today, too


----------



## SirRob (Mar 31, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> There's no Murkrow in HeartGold ;~;
> 
> But there are GROWLITHES! <3


Murkrow's in both.

Also, yes, this is the best Pokemon to date, like Platinum was before it. The series just gets better and better.


----------



## Redregon (Mar 31, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I have been incapable of getting mine to work, as of yet.
> Doesn't seem like it's all that amazazing.



it's basically a remake of the pikachu tamagotchi save you can actually put your own pokemon in it. and you can only catch some pokemon from the walker so you kinda have to use it if you want all of em. trick to getting the choice pokemon is you have to walk your ass off (or shake it) to get around 5000+ steps before looking for pokemon to catch on it. 

got mine a couple days ago, i think the whole thing is worth it. got Soul silver (cause ho-oh looks too much like a tacky ostrich drag-queen imo.)

though i've been playing waay too much voltorb flip in the arcade (on the plus side, i bought a dratini, sandshrew and an abra from there.)


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 31, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Where can I find a Skarmory?


On route 45, only in SoulSilver.


----------



## Fawch (Mar 31, 2010)

I got Heart Gold the day it came out, and beat the whole thing in about a week. It was just so good I couldn't put it down!


----------



## Tycho (Mar 31, 2010)

I might actually spring for this Pokemon game.  If I can find the funds for it in the gaping empty pit that is my bank account...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 31, 2010)

I want to use Shock Wave on an Aipom so I can scream "DON'T YOU KNOW YOU GONNA SHOCK THE MONKEY" at the top of my lungs.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm getting HeartGold on Fridaaaaay. :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 31, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Where can I find a Skarmory?



South of blackthorn if you have Soul Silver.


----------



## IggyB (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay people, on a semi-related note: I'm playing Diamond at the moment, and I have a pikachu that's about to hit lvl 45, when it learns thunder, and I'm trying to decide what move to get rid of. it currently knows ThunderBolt, ThunderWave, Iron Tail, and Strength. I'm thinking Thunderwave, or maybe strength, but I gotta go visit the move deleter before if I want to get rid of strength. I gotta make a decision soon cuz I want to put this Thunderstone to good use


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 1, 2010)

IggyB said:


> Okay people, on a semi-related note: I'm playing Diamond at the moment, and I have a pikachu that's about to hit lvl 45, when it learns thunder, and I'm trying to decide what move to get rid of. it currently knows ThunderBolt, ThunderWave, Iron Tail, and Strength. I'm thinking Thunderwave, or maybe strength, but I gotta go visit the move deleter before if I want to get rid of strength. I gotta make a decision soon cuz I want to put this Thunderstone to good use



Thunderbolt>Thunder

Actually hitting stuff is nice.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Apr 1, 2010)

I caught my first shiny of the game a bit ago. Shiny tentacruel ( blue and green ftw lol ) I'm lvling my team for the fighting-type gym leader.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> Thunderbolt>Thunder
> 
> Actually hitting stuff is nice.


Thunder has its uses. Like in a Rain Dance team.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Apr 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Thunder has its uses. Like in a Rain Dance team.


This is the only reason I'd give rain dance to my water pokemon XD


----------



## Jafoob (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow I'm late to the party aren't I.
I've already blown through all the gyms, just have to defeat Red


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 2, 2010)

Not looking forward to the Elite Four. I'll have to trade over my Azelf to beat Koga. And maybe my Drapion for that Psychic twat.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but the establishing-shot paintings of an area when you visit are wonderful.

National Park and Ilex Forest have THREE-- one for morning, evening and night and every single one has a little Pokemon hidden in it somewhere. Took me a while to spot the Geodude right in the middle of that cave picture, though. 

...
And does anyone know where I can find a Meowth in SoulSilver?


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Apr 2, 2010)

Routes 5, 6, 7, 8, 38, and 39. =)


----------



## Riley (Apr 2, 2010)

Jafoob said:


> Wow I'm late to the party aren't I.
> I've already blown through all the gyms, just have to defeat Red



I've only got Red left as well; goddamn level 88 Pikachu.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Maybe it's just me, but the establishing-shot paintings of an area when you visit are wonderful.
> 
> National Park and Ilex Forest have THREE-- one for morning, evening and night and every single one has a little Pokemon hidden in it somewhere. Took me a while to spot the Geodude right in the middle of that cave picture, though.
> 
> ...


Each area with an illustration has three.

http://www.spriters-resource.com/ds/pokeheartgoldsoulsilver/sheet/28243


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2010)

Karmarsi-Kedamoki said:


> Routes 5, 6, 7, 8, 38, and 39. =)



Thank you. :3



SirRob said:


> Each area with an illustration has three.
> 
> http://www.spriters-resource.com/ds/pokeheartgoldsoulsilver/sheet/28243



This site is lovely, thanks!


----------



## Revy (Apr 3, 2010)

itt serious pokemon battalars


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

Revy said:


> itt serious pokemon battalars



According to my friends, I'm srs Trainer because I don't get rid of some of the non-damaging moves as soon as I can.

Swords Dance is brilliant, damnit.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 3, 2010)

Missed any event mons? Try this one!


----------



## Redregon (Apr 3, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Missed any event mons? Try this one!



okay, that's something that i really don't get... i've been reading and some of those events sound like store specific things and some sound like game specific things... a little clarity would be nice since i haven't been in the game since silver for the GBC.

though, does this mean that there's no way i could catch some of them on HG/SS without cheating? 

... i kinda want to avoid cheating, takes the fun out of it for me.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 3, 2010)

oh, hey, anyone doing the WiFi connection thing to get the Yellow forest on your pokewalker? i need some friendcodes in my pal list before it'll let me do this... 
nevermind, found out how to get it... go to the Mystery Gift section from the main menu and select the nintendo WFC gift. it'll download. 

still, hit me up and add me. (a pm letting me know your in-game nickname would be nice.)
"Red" : 1334 0149 0501


----------



## Sharpguard (Apr 3, 2010)

Might as well cheat for Celebi, Jirachi, Deoxys, Shaymin, and and Arceus considering they're the only ones you can't get ingame, at least without some sort of special event or going to Japan.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 3, 2010)

The Failure Chronicles:

- Arrived at bug catching contest on Friday, when it wasn't open
- Failed to make Eevee evolve prior to Morty's Gym
- Ran into a wild Pincer during the bug contest and lost to it; thus not actually catching any Pokemon
- Lost to Morty
- It was Saturday anyway, so even after beating Morty, Lapras was inaccessible
- Ran into Entei and failed to catch it

Also, Eevee finally did evolve - the first time it gained a level after Morty's Gym.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> The Failure Chronicles:
> 
> - Arrived at bug catching contest on Friday, when it wasn't open
> - Failed to make Eevee evolve prior to Morty's Gym
> ...



That's pretty sad. Aww.

I keep running into the Legendary Dogs Cats Beasts all the time, but it's normally when I'm training up a weaker critter and they take like 2HP before fleeing.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> That's pretty sad. Aww.
> 
> I keep running into the Legendary Dogs Cats Beasts all the time, but it's normally when I'm training up a weaker critter and they take like 2HP before fleeing.


They're gerbils.

By the way, I hate Pennant Capture. I have to get 50 flags for the record? It was nearly impossible to get 36!


----------



## Revy (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> According to my friends, I'm srs Trainer because I don't get rid of some of the non-damaging moves as soon as I can.
> 
> Swords Dance is brilliant, damnit.


 calm mind better


----------



## Riley (Apr 5, 2010)

Revy said:


> calm mind better



Double team and sand attack.  Diiiiiick mooooooove.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm finally getting it tomorrow.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm finally getting it tomorrow.


Say goodbye to your social life. 8)

Actually, I've made a few friends in college because of Pokemon.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Say goodbye to your social life. 8)
> 
> Actually, I've made a few friends in college because of Pokemon.



Nah, I've been into Pokemon for quite some time. My social life couldn't be too affected...


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Nah, I've been into Pokemon for quite some time. My social life couldn't be too affected...


Well, this isn't just some Pokemon game. This is a combination of the two greatest generations in the series!


----------



## Redregon (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well, this isn't just some Pokemon game. This is a combination of the two greatest generations in the series!



yeah, even if you only compare just the Gold/Silver bits, there's enough added in that makes it an almost completely unique experience.

and YEEAAHH!!! Mr Bitey, my First pick JUST EVOLVED into Feraligator! *dances!*

oh, hey, found a community on LJ where people post ads for trades. not sure if all are legit, sure some are not... but i managed to get the event pokes that i would not be able to get!

Shiny Pichu, Arceus and Jirachi! 

also got the starters for the other gen games (i got them through eggs, still waiting for them to hatch... and i'll be breeding eevees soon enough so, if you want some, let me know.)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't trade eggs.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 5, 2010)

I caught a Shiny_pidgey... :lol:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I caught a Shiny_pidgey... :lol:



I know it's retarded, but it's one of the funniest memes on the Internet for me.
Post the story on Gaia or somewhere and watch the fail roll in. :3


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 5, 2010)

Just recently crushed Jasmine easily.

I think my Pokemon just reached that point where the Gym Leaders aren't much of a challenge. Ah well, five difficult Gym Leaders is pretty good.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> I think my Pokemon just reached that point where the Gym Leaders aren't much of a challenge.



I was confident like that until I got to Jasmine.

She's the first one to have beaten me, but it wasn't even close, she totally wiped me out. D:

So I'm training in Union Cave in the underground areas you need Surf to explore.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looking for a ROM and PC emulator, anyone have any links and/or recommendations??
Sorry, it's a great game its just I don't have the money for a DS now, hate pirating stuff but I'd rather play it illegally than not play it at all.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Looking for a ROM and PC emulator, anyone have any links and/or recommendations??
> Sorry, it's a great game its just I don't have the money for a DS now, hate pirating stuff but I'd rather play it illegally than not play it at all.



I'd rather you not play it at all than illegally. :|


----------



## Redregon (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Don't trade eggs.



the eggs are legit in that i bred them myself from the eevees from the trade i made. if you're paranoid, i'll hatch a couple and release the other eevees (and if they're bad eggs, i'll know to never trade with said person again.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Looking for a ROM and PC emulator, anyone have any links and/or recommendations??
> Sorry, it's a great game its just I don't have the money for a DS now, *hate pirating stuff *but I'd rather play it illegally than not play it at all.



then don't pirate it. wow, it's that simple? yes, yes it is. 

you can get a DSlite used at most Gamestop/Electronics Boutique for about $100 and the game is only $35ish... so, put those coins in that piggy bank slugger, you'll be playing in no time.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 5, 2010)

My Pokemon just got Pokerus.


----------



## Liam (Apr 5, 2010)

Tommy said:


> My Pokemon just got Pokerus.



What?
Oh.
Trade that infected pokemon to someone, restart the game, take back the pokemon and be a stat wh- lady-of-the-night


----------



## Redregon (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Don't trade eggs.



update: they're hatching and they're regular, ol eevees... no badeggs


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 5, 2010)

Tommy said:


> My Pokemon just got Pokerus.



AKA Aids for Pokemons


----------



## Redregon (Apr 5, 2010)

heh, someone pointed me to a breeding tip.

instead of worrying about getting both male and female, just toss it in with a Ditto. and if said Ditto is from a different country's cart, the chances of them breeding a shiny poke is higher by a factor of four.

neat

and shit, are eevee's supposed to be the bunny equivalent? they're popping out eggs like crazy


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Redregon said:


> the eggs are legit in that i bred them myself from the eevees from the trade i made. if you're paranoid, i'll hatch a couple and release the other eevees (and if they're bad eggs, i'll know to never trade with said person again.


I'm not talking the eggs that you trade to people, I'm talking about eggs you recieve from other people. When you realize you have a bad egg, your game is already screwed, so it's best not to take that chance.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

.....wow, apparently people don't like pirating at all o_o


----------



## Redregon (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm not talking the eggs that you trade to people, I'm talking about eggs you recieve from other people. When you realize you have a bad egg, your game is already screwed, so it's best not to take that chance.



aah, welp, it's a good thing i lucked out with the eggs i did trade... past that, unhatched for me and i like to breed them because some of the people give them the most ridiculous names. that way i can release theirs and keep my own after it's popped out a couple little ones. (aside from my main "Mr Bitey" the feraligator, i want to keep them nameless.)

glad you brought that to my attention, though... thank you. 

still, i have more eevees than i know what to do with now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 5, 2010)

nevermind, I found one. Haven't played yet but I have it loaded and the beginning music is really frickin' annoying.


----------



## Revy (Apr 5, 2010)

i can sweep you with volt tackle,


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Revy said:


> i can sweep you with volt tackle,


Ground Pokemon.


----------



## Revy (Apr 6, 2010)

STOP UR FAGGOTRY


----------



## Skittle (Apr 6, 2010)

This site here: http://serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/pokewalker-area.shtml

Says I need 5000watts to unlock Hoenn Field. I have 5,138. What gives? Is the site wrong?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

skittle said:


> This site here: http://serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/pokewalker-area.shtml
> 
> Says I need 5000watts to unlock Hoenn Field. I have 5,138. What gives? Is the site wrong?


You can only unlock a route by taking your Pokemon on a stroll.


----------



## Tufts (Apr 6, 2010)

anyone here battle? :O


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 6, 2010)

So me and my underpowered Vulpix, Bronze are totally BFFs.
And I'm ever so proud of my Arbok, Necktie. I'VE NEVER HAD ONE BEFORE.
They can learn quite a range of physical attacks.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 6, 2010)

BRB playing emulator version


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> BRB playing emulator version



Is it in English? Because it came out pretty quickly if it is.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Is it in English? Because it came out pretty quickly if it is.


yep in english


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

Bawww, I used a crappy emulator and it keeps crashing, got a new one now but I gotta restart. Man, a whopping 2 hours down the drain >.>


----------



## RoseHexwit (Apr 6, 2010)

WHY IS WHITNEY'S MILTANK SO HARD!?

My stupid male Pokemon think she's SO attractive.

*butthurt*


----------



## Skittle (Apr 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You can only unlock a route by taking your Pokemon on a stroll.


No shit sherlock. I am saying it says I need to have transfered 5,000watts to the system to have unlocked Hoenn. I have now transferred 5245watts and nothing. Maybe it is 500 off or something? Bleck.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 6, 2010)

skittle said:


> No shit sherlock. I am saying it says I need to have transfered 5,000watts to the system to have unlocked Hoenn. I have now transferred 5245watts and nothing. Maybe it is 500 off or something? Bleck.


 
One route per stroll...


----------



## Skittle (Apr 6, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> One route per stroll...


......Yes. I know you can only go on one route per stroll/unlock one per stroll.

._. What part of 5,000watts, I am over that and no unlock do you guys not understand?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 6, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> WHY IS WHITNEY'S MILTANK SO HARD!?
> 
> My stupid male Pokemon think she's SO attractive.
> 
> *butthurt*



I wonder if all those who think Whitney's hard commit suicide after meeting Clair


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

skittle said:


> No shit sherlock. I am saying it says I need to have transfered 5,000watts to the system to have unlocked Hoenn. I have now transferred 5245watts and nothing. Maybe it is 500 off or something? Bleck.


Well you don't need to have a Pokemon with you to get watts.

How many watts does your game say you need to unlock a new route?


----------



## Skittle (Apr 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well you don't need to have a Pokemon with you to get watts.
> 
> How many watts does your game say you need to unlock a new route?


It doesn't say anything to unlock a new route which is strange too.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

skittle said:


> It doesn't say anything to unlock a new route which is strange too.


Try putting a Pokemon in the Pokewalker and then take it back out.

If that doesn't work, well then, don't use AR. :]


----------



## Skittle (Apr 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Try putting a Pokemon in the Pokewalker and then take it back out.
> 
> If that doesn't work, well then, don't use AR. :]


I've done that muliple times and it never came up with one after unlocking Blue Lake.

AR?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

Looked into this deeper.

You need the National Dex before you are able to unlock the Hoenn and Sinnoh routes.

Play the game more, exercise less.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Looked into this deeper.
> 
> You need the National Dex before you are able to unlock the Hoenn and Sinnoh routes.
> 
> Play the game more, exercise less.


Pffffft. Gay. Also, it's not exercise if you attach it to your hyper ass dog.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

skittle said:


> Pffffft. Gay. Also, it's not exercise if you attach it to your hyper ass dog.


LOL


----------



## Redregon (Apr 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You can only unlock a route by taking your Pokemon on a stroll.



not really, you can still go for a walk without a pokemon and you'll still collect watts... you can't capture other pokes in the walker without one in there, but you can also search for items.

but with a pokemon in the walker is much nicer since you can get them to level up by one level at most if you walk enough with it... not to mention catching more pokemon.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

Redregon said:


> not really, you can still go for a walk without a pokemon and you'll still collect watts... you can't capture other pokes in the walker without one in there, but you can also search for items.
> 
> but with a pokemon in the walker is much nicer since you can get them to level up by one level at most if you walk enough with it... not to mention catching more pokemon.


You'll collect watts but you won't unlock a new route.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> LOL


It's convenient. :3 Especially at night while I sleep or while I sit on my computer. Puppy works for me without even trying!

The pokewalker actually looks adorable on him too.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 6, 2010)

holy shit, someone traded me for an Arceus O_O (this trading LJ-Comm is kicking ass!)

which legendary dragon should i go for? Palkia, Dialga or Giratina?

... yes, i am aware that it's probably a clone but unless there's an event that will let HG/SS users get it, it's one of those "won't be able to get at all unless trading" event pokemon.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 6, 2010)

My brother broke the D.S., so I can't play. ;~;


----------



## Revy (Apr 6, 2010)

fuck yea.

flareon wud be awesome if its defense didnt suck

jolteon wud be awesome if ground types didnt shit on it

quagsire wud be awesome if didnt get emo everytime it saw grass

dragons wud be awesome if they lurved ice.

THIS GAME FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK


----------



## Redregon (Apr 6, 2010)

Revy said:


> fuck yea.
> 
> flareon wud be awesome if its defense didnt suck
> 
> ...



i think that's kinda the point... if there was one absolutely perfect pokemon that was good against everything, the game would become majorly broken.


----------



## Revy (Apr 6, 2010)

sorry but i have that ONE pokemon


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

Revy said:


> flareon wud be awesome if its defense didnt suck


It's not its defense that cripples it, it's its poor movepool.



Revy said:


> jolteon wud be awesome if ground types didnt shit on it


Jolteon IS awesome. Hidden Power Ice is your friend.



Revy said:


> quagsire wud be awesome if didnt get emo everytime it saw grass


No, it really wouldn't. Swampert is the superior Water/Ground type.



Revy said:


> dragons wud be awesome if they lurved ice.


For the most part, they're awesome even with that weakness.

Also, X Pokemon would be better if X Pokemon had X.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 6, 2010)

Redregon said:


> i think that's kinda the point... if there was one absolutely perfect pokemon that was good against everything, the game would become majorly broken.


There are Pokemon that come close to this. There is nothing super effective on Sableye or Spiritomb.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> There are Pokemon that come close to this. There is nothing super effective on Sableye or Spiritomb.


Yes but aside from that there's nothing really outstanding about them. They can be taken out pretty easily. 
They're nothing compared to Pokemon like Deoxys, Arceus, or Wobbuffet though.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 6, 2010)

Revy said:


> sorry but i have that ONE pokemon



okay, which one is that? (and did you get it legitimately or did you hack your game?)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes but aside from that there's nothing really outstanding about them. They can be taken out pretty easily.
> They're nothing compared to Pokemon like Deoxys, Arceus, or Wobbuffet though.


I know a lot of people talk good on Wobbuffet and how useful it is, but I OHKO'd one that was trained to it's full potential. I refuse to acknowledge it as one of the greater useful Pokemon.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> I know a lot of people talk good on Wobbuffet and how useful it is, but I OHKO'd one that was trained to it's full potential. I refuse to acknowledge it as one of the greater useful Pokemon.


Well it's kinda useless if you don't have a Focus Sash on it.

Edit: Actually, scratch that. 
Edit: Wait, I'll just scratch it for you.

Wobbuffet's purpose is not in its power, but in its utility. It can set up a Pokemon for you.
Have it switch in on a Pokemon that won't kill it. 
Use Encore when it attacks you. 
Switch out to a Pokemon that both resists the encored move and can set up with Swords Dance/Nasty Plot/Dragon Dance etc.
Watch as your opponents team is at the mercy of your god.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes but aside from that there's nothing really outstanding about them. They can be taken out pretty easily.
> They're nothing compared to Pokemon like Deoxys, Arceus, or Wobbuffet though.





Well of course nothing will be better than a legendary.  

I still actually like Spiritomb. It's nice for destroying Psychic pokemon, and fighting types. (Hypnosis + Dream eater = HAHAHA!)


----------



## Revy (Apr 6, 2010)

ill give swampert its props fukin mudkip.

i only find quagsire useful for yawn since its gonna make opponent sleep on next turn, hypnosis is 2 sketchy 70-75% chances of working is not good enough.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

Sleep is broken.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 6, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Well of course nothing will be better than a legendary.
> 
> I still actually like Spiritomb. It's nice for destroying Psychic pokemon, and fighting types. (Hypnosis + Dream eater = HAHAHA!)



yeah, but the legendaries are sort of like the ultimate wild card... and pretty hard to catch so it makes the reward all the sweeter (and they will still have weaknesses.)

going up against a legendary is like taking on a boss in any other RPG kind of game

and in the case of the Arceus, it came to me lvl 100 so until i finish jhoto, it's pretty much useless aside from the in-game event. i'm also hesitant to put it in my roster since something that powerful would easily make the game really, really boring. i mean, where's the challenge?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

Redregon said:


> going up against a legendary is like taking on a boss in any other RPG kind of game


Gym Leaders...


----------



## Redregon (Apr 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Gym Leaders...



i agree... in part.

the gym leaders you have to beat in order to finish the game. you aren't required to battle and/or catch the legendaries.


----------



## Revy (Apr 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Gym Leaders...


 gary was a bitch to beat, lost once but i usually play the game without knowing all the pokemon, like i knew he had fuckin arcanine and exeggutor. rest totally unsure, but its funner that way, and he was the only one i lost to.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 6, 2010)

Revy said:


> gary was a bitch to beat, lost once but i usually play the game without knowing all the pokemon, like i knew he had fuckin arcanine and exeggutor. rest totally unsure, but its funner that way, and he was the only one i lost to.


I believe I lost to Chuck, Lt. Surge, Brock, all the Elite Four members, and Red. Bugsy and Clair were close calls, I remember. I lost to Lance repeatedly. Like, super repeatedly. Underleveled, bottom tier Pokemon with bad natures are not the best to have on your team. Although my Sandslash and Ampharos both performed plenty of miracles for me.


----------



## Revy (Apr 7, 2010)

had suicune with hail + blizzard, so that made lance very easy.

got thru clair using hell if i know, battle was like 30 mins but i beat her D:


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

Revy said:


> had suicune with hail + blizzard, so that made lance very easy.
> 
> got thru clair using hell if i know, battle was like 30 mins but i beat her D:


You got Suicune before fighting Lance? Did you trade it, or was this the rematch?

Also, the double battle in the Dragon's Den was an extremely close call. I was feeling confident after the second to last battle against my rival, then I saw that level 75 Dragonite. I would've been slaughtered if my team wasn't partnered with Dragon-eating Feraligatr.


----------



## Revy (Apr 7, 2010)

traded, it was like lvl 52 so not overly powerful that id sweep the whole thing, just didnt have a clear cut pokemon that could use moves i needed, wuda traded weavile but hes like lvl 70+ and suicune had only ice moves + being water type and very specially defensive, cudnt live an outrage to save its life tho.


----------



## Tufts (Apr 7, 2010)

so no battles? :O


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

Tufts said:


> so no battles? :O


If I can get WiFi, we can battle.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

Try your local Starbucks. Google one near you, find their location on their website, and see if it had WiFi listed.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Try your local Starbucks. Google one near you, find their location on their website, and see if it had WiFi listed.


There's a Starbucks on campus here.

Actually, my friend and I were discussing it today. He said he heard there was WiFi there, but we didn't try it out.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> There's a Starbucks on campus here.
> 
> Actually, my friend and I were discussing it today. He said he heard there was WiFi there, but we didn't try it out.



I was sure you university Starbucks would have WiFi. If this is the right location.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I was sure you university Starbucks would have WiFi. If this is the right location.


Yes, that is the right location. Great to hear that I can go to a coffee shop, not buy coffee, sit in a dark corner and play nerdy, kiddie videogames all day, thanks!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

As long as you don't awkwardly position your hand near your lap, or where a fursuit in, I think you will be okay!

Just don't go in the morning. It angers me to insanity when they are so friendly and happy.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> As long as you don't awkwardly position your hand near your lap, or where a fursuit in, I think you will be okay!
> 
> Just don't go in the morning. It angers me to insanity when they are so friendly and happy.


Yeah, I wouldn't want my fursuit to smell like coffee, blegh.

It's okay, I don't wake up early anyway.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 7, 2010)

My husband needs to downgrade our internet security so I can trade online with friends. ._. Lite doesn't support WPA2


----------



## Tufts (Apr 7, 2010)

let me know when yo uwould like to play rob :O


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 7, 2010)

Caught Raikou. Entei has 1HP and is paralyzed.

Do I need both the Tidal Bell and Silver Wing to reach Lugia?


----------



## Redregon (Apr 7, 2010)

oh hey, i know this is less discussing and more advertising, who here has a HG card? want an eevee? (i bred them myself and they're hatched) i'll trade for some HG exclusives like Growlithe, Spinarak and/or Caterpie.

if nobody wants them i'm likely to just release them... but, i really want a growlithe   (and the ones i can't get on SS.)


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 7, 2010)

I have SS, it's pretty damn good, just got to Kanto.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

Tufts said:


> let me know when yo uwould like to play rob :O


Some time during the weekend would be best, I think.


BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Do I need both the Tidal Bell and Silver Wing to reach Lugia?


Yes.



Redregon said:


> oh hey, i know this is less discussing and more advertising, who here has a HG card? want an eevee? (i bred them myself and they're hatched) i'll trade for some HG exclusives like Growlithe, Spinarak and/or Caterpie.
> 
> if nobody wants them i'm likely to just release them... but, i really want a growlithe   (and the ones i can't get on SS.)


I could breed some for you. Don't really want anything in return though.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I could breed some for you. Don't really want anything in return though.



GLEE!! you are my new best friend!

but yeah, you don't mind if i offload some of the eevees on you? if nothing else, they're good fodder now


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

Redregon said:


> GLEE!! you are my new best friend!
> 
> but yeah, you don't mind if i offload some of the eevees on you? if nothing else, they're good fodder now


Trade anything. It'll have to wait until the weekend though, like I said to Tufts.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Trade anything. It'll have to wait until the weekend though, like I said to Tufts.



tell you what, i'll toss in a rowap berry for the favour  (check out what they can do, they're fucking evil little things to equip your pokemon with.)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 7, 2010)

Believe me, I know much more about Pokemon than you would ever bother knowing. What do you think I do in my free time, socialize? Ha.


----------



## Azbulldog (Apr 8, 2010)

Best Voltorb Flip calculator, it selects best space based on the percentages of the different possible outcomes. Found on Something Awful.
http://www.mediafire.com/?2qygiwudydy


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Best Voltorb Flip calculator, it selects best space based on the percentages of the different possible outcomes. Found on Something Awful.
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2qygiwudydy


Or you could just, you know, use your brain.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Or you could just, you know, use your brain.



Most Pokemon players don't have one, alas.

Also, I'm almost done Legendary hunting, only Entei, Lati*s & Kyogre left to get, almost time to make my dream team. (or think about what my dream team is period)  All I know is that it'll have a Arcanine, Raikou & Porygon in it, for the three last I'm lost.  I'd like a Lucario, but they're kinda hard to get in HeartGold.  Maybe a Murkrow or Houndour, but I'd still need a water type... unless I keep my Dragonite.  A'ight, time for a dream party thread!


----------



## Haseo210 (Apr 8, 2010)

woohoo I finally got the game myself been wanting it but haven't had the money


----------



## Azbulldog (Apr 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Or you could just, you know, use your brain.


I honestly tried to for awhile, but when I got past the voltorb/1 spaces, I gave myself a headache that kept me awake in bed until 4 am trying to think out all the possibilities. Oh, and getting 1458 coins from clearing a lv7 game is pretty awesome.


----------



## Revy (Apr 9, 2010)

i could catch growlithes in SS? ffs


----------



## Redregon (Apr 9, 2010)

Revy said:


> i could catch growlithes in SS? ffs



no, you can't. not in soul silver.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 9, 2010)

:3333 My friend gave me a Charmander, Bulbasaur, Squirtle and Cubone last night.

Mweeeeee. Gonna spend all day training them to match the stats of my current team.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 9, 2010)

IT'S FRIDAY.

LAPRAS.
<3333

I love time/day based events.

EDIT: Also, Bill gave me an Eevee. Thank you, Bill. I've named it Gates after him. [/dork]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> IT'S FRIDAY.
> 
> LAPRAS.
> <3333
> ...



Yea, I caught my Lapras this noon ^^

Been trying to catch Entei pretty much all day too, only Johto Legendary left to get, I've already finished Kanto's.  Then it's Lati*s & Kyogre time, and after, dream party & Gotta Catch Em' All till I get bored and pass to another game.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2010)

Redregon said:


> oh hey, i know this is less discussing and more advertising, who here has a HG card? want an eevee? (i bred them myself and they're hatched) i'll trade for some HG exclusives like Growlithe, Spinarak and/or Caterpie.
> 
> if nobody wants them i'm likely to just release them... but, i really want a growlithe   (and the ones i can't get on SS.)


I'm ready to trade when you are. My FC is 0217 3066 1147.


Tufts said:


> let me know when yo uwould like to play rob :O


I can battle now, if you'd like. I'll be using my Diamond team though. My FC is 3995 5510 9073.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'm ready to trade when you are. My FC is 0217 3066 1147.
> I can battle now, if you'd like. I'll be using my Diamond team though. My FC is 3995 5510 9073.



awesome, i'll be in in a minute or two.

FC: 1334 0149 0501


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2010)

Redregon said:


> awesome, i'll be in in a minute or two.
> 
> FC: 1334 0149 0501


Okay, I gotta get to Starbucks though, so give me like 10 minutes.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Okay, I gotta get to Starbucks though, so give me like 10 minutes.



okay. i'll wait for that "Wrbwrbwrbwrb" sound... hmm... coffee sounds tasty atm. (goes to get some.)


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 10, 2010)

Pryce's Gym was pretty hard. I got lucky with Clair by freezing Kingdra.

Dragon cave was pretty boring. I didn't even meet any dragons in it.



Harebelle said:


> IT'S FRIDAY.
> 
> LAPRAS.
> <3333



This is the first time I've trained a Lapras. It's surprisingly impressive. If it weren't able to take so much damage I would've had to use the Master Ball on Lugia.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2010)

Strange. The connection works here, according to my DS. I can even recieve mystery gifts online. I can't connect for trades or battling, though. I can even use the GTS.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Strange. The connection works here, according to my DS. I can even recieve mystery gifts online. I can't connect for trades or battling, though.



bummer. 

ah well, if it's not meant to happen i guess i could always put up a request for trade on the GTS website.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2010)

...

Go to the GTS. I will put the Pokemon up one at a time, trading for an Eevee. I think you can search for locations, so I live in the Pennsylvania area.

I put Growlithe in first.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...
> 
> Go to the GTS. I will put the Pokemon up one at a time, trading for an Eevee. I think you can search for locations, so I live in the Pennsylvania area.



okay, that'll take some time right now. i'm out by the town with the pharmacy and fighting gym... so, going to beat the gym leader so i can fly.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2010)

Redregon said:


> okay, that'll take some time right now. i'm out by the town with the pharmacy and fighting gym... so, going to beat the gym leader so i can fly.


Tell me when you're ready. I'm gonna take it down so it won't get traded.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Tell me when you're ready. I'm gonna take it down so it won't get traded.



i'm up and ready to go. sorry for the delay. eevee is ready (i should be listed, canada, ontario.)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2010)

Redregon said:


> i'm up and ready to go. sorry for the delay. eevee is ready (i should be listed, canada, ontario.)


I can't find it... Lemme do some trades to increase the number of people that show up when I search for a Pokemon.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 10, 2010)

so the number of people you can trade with on the GTS is limited somewhat to the number of trades you've done so far?

that seems pretty weak imo.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2010)

This may have to wait unti tomorrow.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> This may have to wait unti tomorrow.



no worries. i'll keep it up there for you in the meanwhile.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2010)

Redregon said:


> no worries. i'll keep it up there for you in the meanwhile.


Alright. Be aware that someone else might trade for it though.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Alright. Be aware that someone else might trade for it though.



well, i could make the trade requirements specific... what level and gender is it?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 10, 2010)

Ha ha, well either way you'll get the Pokemon you need, so why does it matter?


----------



## Redregon (Apr 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ha ha, well either way you'll get the Pokemon you need, so why does it matter?



fair enough. *chuckles* unless you have your heart set on a level one eevee


----------



## Revy (Apr 10, 2010)

Redregon said:


> no, you can't. not in soul silver.


i caught one, nt


----------



## Redregon (Apr 11, 2010)

Revy said:


> i caught one, nt



mhmm, so, you're saying you've bypassed the restrictions that the programmers put in?

either you're a terrible liar, you're hacking your game or you don't have Soul silver.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ha ha, well either way you'll get the Pokemon you need, so why does it matter?



yep, it traded out last night.


----------



## Revy (Apr 11, 2010)

ur srs


----------



## were99 (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesoome those game are just genious <3 <3 <3
Especially Soul silver =D


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 12, 2010)

I've just deleted my file & made a new one with my main character being named Gold, and my rival Silver.  Now let's see if I can get Gold's final team for teh lulz.


----------



## Riley (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, my level 94 Gyarados is way OP and can solo Red.  Apart from Snorlax, I can 1 hit every member of his team.  Type effectiveness!


----------



## Redregon (Apr 12, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Well, my level 94 Gyarados is way OP and can solo Red.  Apart from Snorlax, I can 1 hit every member of his team.  Type effectiveness!



oi, my team seems woefully underpowered in comparison... though, i was able to one-hit most of Claire's team with Mr Bitey.

is your gyarados a red one by chance?


----------



## Riley (Apr 12, 2010)

Redregon said:


> oi, my team seems woefully underpowered in comparison... though, i was able to one-hit most of Claire's team with Mr Bitey.
> 
> is your gyarados a red one by chance?



Yeah it is, but only because my other gyarados was 3 levels lower than the red one when I caught it.  Plus, the red makes it go faster.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

^_^ Found some action replay cheats. x200 exp for the win


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ^_^ Found some action replay cheats. x200 exp for the win


Hacks are for whacks. 8(


----------



## Redregon (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Hacks are for whacks. 8(



real gamers grind. hax are for poseurs. B)


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 12, 2010)

THE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAX~

*monitor fractures your skull*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 13, 2010)

Anyone willing to temporary lend me a HG Kyogre? I am gonna borrow it for a while (you can have my Lugia for a while) to get the Orb from Oak.

My Friend Code is 0990 4059 5158


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 13, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Anyone willing to temporary lend me a HG Kyogre? I am gonna borrow it for a while (you can have my Lugia for a while) to get the Orb from Oak.
> 
> My Friend Code is 0990 4059 5158



Gimme a wireless connection and I'll do it in exchange for your Groudon xD


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey guys so i heard you like :B


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Hey guys so i heard you like :B



Oh my God, those are ridiculous. :lol:

The Wobbuffet is an improvement though... :V


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

IV Breeding is so much easier in Heart Gold. The whole Power items thing plus the guy in the Battle Tower that judges your Pokemon's 'potential' are amazing; they save me so much time and effort.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 13, 2010)

yeeeeaahh! caught Lugia! had to use my masterball since i was an idiot and have focused on building a damage dealing team and not status affecting moves... lesson learned... i just hope i can either find someone willing to part with a master ball for ho-oh or really amp up the status moves.

tips?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

Catch it like a real man- Use a Pokeball. >:[

Get a Pokemon with a paralyzing move, then give it a quick claw. Eventually it'll go first and paralyze the legendary. Sleep is better, I heard, but you also have to use it again periodically. Dusk Balls at night are the best to use, as they have the highest capture rate.

If you have a Pokemon with False Swipe, that'll help you immensely too. If not, you could just get a low level Pokemon with a quick claw to chip off damage pixel by pixel.

For higher level legendaries, Sand Attack and other accuracy/attack reducing moves work wonders, although that's 6 turns closer to the legendary killing itself with struggle.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I haven't used any cheats yet, might just use the xp bonus as I have an emulator and I'm a bit limited to when I can play so I need a bit of a boost....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 13, 2010)

I catch all my Legendaries with Ultra Balls and no status ailment, am I weird?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 13, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I catch all my Legendaries with Ultra Balls and no status ailment, am I weird?



No, you're a liar.
I:<


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I catch all my Legendaries with Ultra Balls and no status ailment, am I weird?



I did that with Mewtwo and Lugia... but I didn't do any damage either...


----------



## Chmat (Apr 13, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I catch all my Legendaries with Ultra Balls and no status ailment, am I weird?


Trust me, Dr. Hax will see you. VERY soon


----------



## Riley (Apr 13, 2010)

I caught the level 70 Lugia with an Ultra Ball and no status effects.  It had low health and that's it.  Only took me 8 tries, compared to my friend who was trying to catch the level 40 (SoulSilver) Lugia where it took him over 200 tries.  I gloated.  So far Zapdos has been the only legendary to give me a lot of trouble:  almost 70 ultra balls at 1 hp while asleep.  It really didn't want to be captured.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I catch all my Legendaries with Ultra Balls and no status ailment, am I weird?


I caught Mewtwo in a Nest Ball, and Ho-oh in a Friend Ball. I win.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 13, 2010)

Entei was ridiculously hard to catch. In fact since I'd restarted FireRed mainly to get an Entei, I eventually decided SoulSilver's Entei wasn't worth the effort.

Now the question is, is Ho-oh or Groundon worth using the Master Ball on? Since I'd actually use Latios, using it on him seems like a better idea.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Entei was ridiculously hard to catch. In fact since I'd restarted FireRed mainly to get an Entei, I eventually decided SoulSilver's Entei wasn't worth the effort.
> 
> Now the question is, is Ho-oh or Groundon worth using the Master Ball on? Since I'd actually use Latios, using it on him seems like a better idea.


Use a Love Ball on Latios. Save the Masterball just in case you encounter a shiny legendary/runner.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 14, 2010)

Goudon? You don't need Master Ball on him. All you need is Heavy Ball.

Oh and he has Rest, so that means free SLP status effect on him.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not a cheater nor a liar =/

Also, the only Pokemon I used my master ball on is Raikou, I just love that tiger =3

And his spark is useful against most Legendaries too.

But I'm taking a break from HG/SS atm, got back to Bleach: the 3rd Phantom.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 21, 2010)

Necroed...sorta.

I got the action replay cheats and it's soooo broken. I can now cause an encounter with ANY pokemon I want. I already tried with Chicorita and Mew....yeah, it's awesome xD


----------



## Riley (Apr 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Necroed...sorta.
> 
> I got the action replay cheats and it's soooo broken. I can now cause an encounter with ANY pokemon I want. I already tried with Chicorita and Mew....yeah, it's awesome xD



Sigh.

Although not having to deal with the safari zone sounds like a good enough deal.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah it takes the fun outta it but heck, I don't mind. I'll be bored with it real soon anyways.


----------



## katsumifur (Apr 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Necroed...sorta.
> 
> I got the action replay cheats and it's soooo broken. I can now cause an encounter with ANY pokemon I want. I already tried with Chicorita and Mew....yeah, it's awesome xD


 

Ugh replay cheats are for lazy people, ive had my soul silver for maybe 3 weeks now and my pokedex is up to 345. I dont even have any other pokemon games, Just Soul Silver.


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had mine for a bit, but I don't play it all time. Gengar, Quagsire, Quilava, Ampharos, Scyther, and Togetic, all lvl 35. I <3 my Pokemon team.


----------



## Redregon (May 6, 2010)

you know, here is one gripe i have about SS/HG. when you get to Kanto, all the wild pokemon are the same level as if you were just starting R/B/Y... i don't really care about story consistency between the two nor the selection of wild pokemon you battle... but it's just annoying when i'm running from more battles there since the pokemon are just too low level to be worth fighting.


----------



## Taralack (May 6, 2010)

gg necro bump


----------



## kyle19 (May 6, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> gg necro bump


 
But there's actual input to the thread in the necromancing post.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Redregon said:


> you know, here is one gripe i have about SS/HG. when you get to Kanto, all the wild pokemon are the same level as if you were just starting R/B/Y... i don't really care about story consistency between the two nor the selection of wild pokemon you battle... but it's just annoying when i'm running from more battles there since the pokemon are just too low level to be worth fighting.


Max Repel is your friend.


----------



## Redregon (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Max Repel is your friend.



oh i know. it's just more a pain in the ass than anything... i mean, if i have to go there, at least make it worth my while.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Redregon said:


> oh i know. it's just more a pain in the ass than anything... i mean, if i have to go there, at least make it worth my while.


New gym leaders, more places to explore, and more Pokemon to catch... nope! Not worth it.


----------



## Redregon (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> New gym leaders, more places to explore, and more Pokemon to catch... nope! Not worth it.



okay, i concede that... but still.


----------



## Redregon (May 6, 2010)

wait what? wow, i didn't expect that.

walking with the pokewalker (no pokemon in there) and out of the blue a sentret joined me. 

so, you can get pokes to join you just by having it empty? i did not know that.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Redregon said:


> wait what? wow, i didn't expect that.
> 
> walking with the pokewalker (no pokemon in there) and out of the blue a sentret joined me.
> 
> so, you can get pokes to join you just by having it empty? i did not know that.


Yes, you can. I've gotten a Tentacool and a bunch of Pikachu from that.


----------



## Tufts (May 16, 2010)

i want to battle :O!


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 16, 2010)

I got it a few weeks ago, got pissed off at heart gold for not having vulpix!


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 16, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I got it a few weeks ago, got pissed off at heart gold for not having vulpix!



But it had Growlithe D'=


----------

